# Rohloff Setup Question



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello. I am new to the world of Rohloff, but as a wheel builder I was able to land one for next to nothing. I have the 500/14 disc model, and I have a Rohloff specific drop-bar 29er that I would like to use it on. The frame has the Rohloff Paragon sliders.

Here is my question, the Rohloff came from a different frame with cable routing out the top and the large torque arm to the chainstay, similar to this picture:










Based on my cable routing, I would like to run the Speedhub like in this picture:










What is the part that I need to add, I call it an anti-torque nub, to be housed inside of my dropout? What else do I need to do to switch from the top cable routing to the bottom cable routing?

Thank you for your help.

JAH


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I looks like I need the OEM axle plate and not the OEM 2 axle plate. Any idea why the OEM version is not available through the big two US distributors (QBP or BTI)? Both show only the OEM 2 option.

Hmmm...


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Use the OEM 2 plate. Use one of the ears on the brake caliper to pick up the torque. You may have to file the slot in the plate deeper, or change the shape. Here's a picture of my setup. I can take a better picture if you need it.


----------



## scuppy (Nov 10, 2007)

If you have long dropouts, use the OEM system (like the ti bike... is that a Dean it looks similar to mine). Simpler and easier to get the wheel on. Also some bikes need modification to use OEM2.

If you don't have long dropouts, use the OEM2 system. Look at using a speed bone instead of a brake bolt. I read other posters saying that using a brake bolt isn't a good idea but I haven't seen Rolhoff officially warn against it.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Brake Bolt Mounting*



scuppy said:


> If you have long dropouts, use the OEM system (like the ti bike... is that a Dean it looks similar to mine). Simpler and easier to get the wheel on. Also some bikes need modification to use OEM2.
> 
> If you don't have long dropouts, use the OEM2 system. Look at using a speed bone instead of a brake bolt. I read other posters saying that using a brake bolt isn't a good idea but I haven't seen Rolhoff officially warn against it.


...Using the Brake Bolt and OEM2 Axle plate is Rohloff-supported and discussed in the Manual. I have been running mine that way for 3 or 4 years on 2 different Frames and have not had any issues to date, although i run mine with the Disc Caliper installed and Rohloff only discusses it as an option if NO DISC BRAKE is used, but it can easily be fitted as another User posted with some minor filing out of the Slot in the OEM2 axle plate to fit around the Ear of MOST Disc brake calipers, i use 2007 XTR's... it works and is a breeze to get the wheel on and off and is the cleanest install option available as no extra parts or special Dropouts are needed.
..ALSO there has apparently been some sort of scuffle between Rohloff USA and Rohloff Germany and there is nothing coming into the US right now, hopefully that will be rectified soon.... at this MOMENT, UNIVERSAL CYCLES claims to have the OEM2 axle plates (in both axle types) available for $30. Harris Cycles has NOTHING at this time according to Their website.
Hope this helps.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

*pictures*

It rained all day yesterday, so I shot a few pictures. One is a picture of the modified OEM plate. Second is the marks left on the frame. I think this is is the neatest way to pick up the Rohloff's torque.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

I ordered the OEM plate from Rohloff; this is for a Ti Black Sheep 29er with Rohloff specific Paragon sliders.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*mtbtandems*

just fyi, Alex at MTB Tandems keeps all those different axle plates, speedbones, disc rotors, etc, in stock at his location in Georgia. No waiting for Rohloff.


----------

